Ask HN: What are some good resources to learn network/app security on my own? - coutcin
======
sharjeelsayed
Penetration Testing: A Hands-On Introduction to Hacking
[https://www.amazon.com/Penetration-Testing-Hands-
Introductio...](https://www.amazon.com/Penetration-Testing-Hands-Introduction-
Hacking/dp/1593275641)

Offensive Computer Security Spring 2014 Homepage Florida State University
[http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~redwood/OffensiveComputerSecurity](http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~redwood/OffensiveComputerSecurity)

Offensive Security Certified Professional [https://www.offensive-
security.com/information-security-cert...](https://www.offensive-
security.com/information-security-certifications/oscp-offensive-security-
certified-professional)

The Hacker Playbook 3: Practical Guide To Penetration Testing
[https://www.amazon.com/Hacker-Playbook-Practical-
Penetration...](https://www.amazon.com/Hacker-Playbook-Practical-Penetration-
Testing/dp/1980901759)

MIT Course Number 6.858 :Computer Systems Security
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-
compu...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-
science/6-858-computer-systems-security-fall-2014)

More at [http://Learn.SharjeelSayed.com](http://Learn.SharjeelSayed.com)

------
Davidbrcz

        Reversing: Secrets of Reverse Engineering de Eldad Eilam
        Practical Reverse Engineering: x86, x64, ARM, Windows Kernel, Reversing Tools, and Obfuscation de Bruce Dang, Alexandre Gazet, Elias Bachaalany, Sébastien Josse
        Cryptography Engineering de Niels Ferguson, Bruce Schneier, Tadayoshi Kohno
        Applied Cryptography: Protocols, Algorithms and Source Code in C de Bruce Schneier

------
thorin
I enjoyed this series of course and you can browse for free and see
everything, you just won't get the certificate
[https://www.edx.org/micromasters/ritx-
cybersecurity](https://www.edx.org/micromasters/ritx-cybersecurity)

There is also this, but I haven't viewed it yet
[https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-
cybersecurity](https://www.edx.org/course/introduction-to-cybersecurity)

------
jgoodknight
[https://www.hacker101.com/](https://www.hacker101.com/)

------
temny
Few years back I went through free version of
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/software-
security](https://www.coursera.org/learn/software-security) and found it
interesting and well organized.

------
Kalium
I've found the classic article "Smashing The Stack For Fun And Profit" to be
an excellent introduction to the mindset, culture, and level of technical
detail needed to be effective in security.

------
chatmasta
Pick an iOS or Android app and MITM it. Then try to hook into methods and log
their arguments. It’s a good start and the problems you encounter will ensure
you learn a lot along the way.

------
0x01030307
OSCP, hacker playbook 2/3, and download kali.

------
video-host
Pentesterlab.com

